

Show HN: Sell tickets to your events or services for Bitcoins - snitko
http://cointicket.com

======
msvan
It's interesting to see bitcoins going mainstream. I wonder if it'll take off,
or if regulations will scare the layman away. It's a cool concept, either way.

~~~
nwh
It really isn't going "mainstream" any time in the foreseeable future. More
often than not companies announcing that they accept Bitcoin only get one or
two token purchases through it, so other than the free advertising, there's
not much in it for them to start using the unwieldy beast.

It's unfortunate that their community is based around squabbling on
bitcointalk.org rather than creating truly great, usable software and
services.

~~~
snitko
I think you're wrong. A lot of very smart people in the Bitcoin community are
working on some really clever ideas. Zerocoin, colored coins implementations,
stock exchanges, distribution of shares to name a few. A friend of mine, for
example, is working on a wallet that would allow people to create contracts
without trust or a third party:
[http://blog.oleganza.com/post/58240549599/contracts-
without-...](http://blog.oleganza.com/post/58240549599/contracts-without-
trust-or-third-parties)

~~~
ferdo
Much agreement on smart people doing clever things.

In 5-10 years, Bitcoin (or similar systems) will end up being adopted by
enough individuals and businesses that critical mass of usage will be achieved
and digital currencies will no longer seem novel or strange. We saw the same
dynamic at play with the internet itself not that long ago and here we are
already seriously considering the effects of the first viable digital
currency.

Sidenote: A gentle reminder to folks to back up the efforts of indie Bitcoin
developers with whatever can be spared.

------
DigitalSea
This is a great idea. Nice and simple execution: great work. I might have an
upcoming event I can try this out on too.

------
bnejad
Usecase 2 could be better, but cool product over all.

------
asparagui
minor sp:

You'd like to organize a conference for professional cheescake eaters

cheescake -> cheesecake

~~~
snitko
Fixed. Thank you.

